
Apple’s Latest iPad Release Is Big on Privacy for Education - searchencrypt
https://choosetoencrypt.com/news/apples-latest-ipad-release-is-big-on-privacy-for-education/
======
stewofkc
Apple gets it. They really have no choice if they're dealing with kids though.
I don't know how Google manages to control the majority of the education
market for tablets (60%)...because of the immense tracking that they do.

